# 99 speedometer needle removal



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

does anyone know how to remove the speedometer needle on a 99 altima?


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

NEVER MIND RUINED SPEEDOMETER DOING<BUT NOW HAVE SE GAUGES


----------

